# Hello everyone!



## lilviolingrrl (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello!
My name is Laura. I'm a 20 year old aquarius who lives in the Chicagoland area (Des Plaines). I'm currently going to school to become an RN and work as a nursing assistant at a hospital. I'm a huge make up addict...3 digit Clinique/Mac/Sephora purchases are often made...haha.
As far as my make up collection goes, I would say the majority of it is Clinique. They were the first high end cosmetic line I got hooked on and what can I say? I'm a loyal girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use their skin care line exclusively and am a big fan of their bonus time GWP!
My collection also has a lot of Mac, Urban Decay (primer potion anyone?), Nars, Stila, Bare Escentuals (I use their foundation EXCLUSIVELY...hooray for a foundation that's actually LIGHT enough for me!), and Benefit. 
I really dig how helpful everyone is at Specktra. This site rocks!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 16, 2006)

Your collection sounds great! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 16, 2006)

hi laura!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 17, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Dawn (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome Laura!!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome, can't wait to see some of your FOTD's!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 17, 2006)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

